# In questo forum



## Flavia (1 Dicembre 2011)

Ho letto molto, ho avuto molti spunti per riflettere e capire, anche se in realtà forse non ho capito molto, perchè ho poco da capire.
Ho trovato tante risposte  a tante domande che mi ponevo, molte più risposte di quelle che avrei potuto immaginare.
Buona notte a tutti voi


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ho letto molto, ho avuto molti spunti per riflettere e capire, anche se in realtà forse non ho capito molto, perchè ho poco da capire.
> Ho trovato tante risposte  a tante domande che mi ponevo, molte più risposte di quelle che avrei potuto immaginare.
> Buona notte a tutti voi


Grazie Flavia...
E scusaci se non ti abbiamo fatto la festa quando sei entrata!
Ma sta testimonianza tua mi ha fatto felice...


----------



## Flavia (1 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grazie Flavia...
> E scusaci se non ti abbiamo fatto la festa quando sei entrata!
> Ma sta testimonianza tua mi ha fatto felice...


Non amo le entrate in scena chiassose, quindi va bene così
Grazie a voi, perchè condividere le esperienze di vita è difficile specialmente quando implicano fallimenti, dolori e vita privata.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Non amo le entrate in scena chiassose, quindi va bene così
> Grazie a voi, perchè condividere le esperienze di vita è difficile specialmente quando implicano fallimenti, dolori e vita privata.


Per me si va nella città dolente...
Per me si va tra la tradita gente...

Si ma spero che tu troverai chi ti capisce...
Penso che la molla sia...
chi ci è passato sa cosa si prova...no?


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Dicembre 2011)

che bello poter leggere ancora queste parole.

Flavia, non sono tra coloro che hai letto pero' mi ha fatto piacere leggere questa cosa. Anni fa, quando incominciai a frequentare queste pagine come altre  virtuali mi servi moltissimo...e se penso a quanto sono cambiata da allora, come la mia lettura verso le questioni sentimentali è cambiata...mi basta rileggermi e provo financo tenerezza per l'ingenuità di allora.

Non conosco la tua storia, la cerchero'.

In bocca al lupo .

Miciolidia


----------



## Sole (1 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ho letto molto, ho avuto molti spunti per riflettere e capire, anche se in realtà forse non ho capito molto, perchè ho poco da capire.
> Ho trovato tante risposte a tante domande che mi ponevo, molte più risposte di quelle che avrei potuto immaginare.
> Buona notte a tutti voi


Anche per me la lettura di queste pagine è stata ricca di spunti importanti. A volte, poi, anche solo la condivisione di problemi di cui è difficile parlare con amici e conoscenti dà conforto.

Anch'io non conosco la tua storia.


----------



## Flavia (1 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che bello poter leggere ancora queste parole.
> 
> Flavia, non sono tra coloro che hai letto pero' mi ha fatto piacere leggere questa cosa. Anni fa, quando incominciai a frequentare queste pagine come altre  virtuali mi servi moltissimo...e se penso a quanto sono cambiata da allora, come la mia lettura verso le questioni sentimentali è cambiata...mi basta rileggermi e provo financo tenerezza per l'ingenuità di allora.
> 
> ...


Ciao Miciolidia,
spero anch'io di fare quel percorso di cui tu parli, sicuramente ora sono solo all'inizio del cammino.
Tutto è molto faticoso per ora.
In bocca al lupo anche a te


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Anche per me la lettura di queste pagine è stata ricca di spunti importanti. A volte, poi, anche solo la condivisione di problemi di cui è difficile parlare con amici e conoscenti dà conforto.
> 
> Anch'io non conosco la tua storia.


Nessuno la conosce...
Non l'ha ancora scritta eh?
Diamogli tempo di ambientarsi no?:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (1 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuno la conosce...
> Non l'ha ancora scritta eh?
> Diamogli tempo di ambientarsi no?:mrgreen:


in questo momento scriverla mi è troppo difficile, ma è una storia come tante.
Buona serata


----------



## xfactor (2 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ho letto molto, ho avuto molti spunti per riflettere e capire, anche se in realtà forse non ho capito molto, perchè ho poco da capire.
> Ho trovato tante risposte  a tante domande che mi ponevo, molte più risposte di quelle che avrei potuto immaginare.
> Buona notte a tutti voi



bene !!!! fanno 50 eruri tondi tondi ! Vuoi fattura?


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> bene !!!! fanno 50 eruri tondi tondi ! Vuoi fattura?


Altro che Roma ladrona, ecco dove stanno gli evasori :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (2 Dicembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> bene !!!! fanno 50 eruri tondi tondi ! Vuoi fattura?


In questo periodo sono in ristrettezze economiche, tante comode rate?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amK4GBT7DGA


----------



## xfactor (2 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> In questo periodo sono in ristrettezze economiche, tante comode rate?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amK4GBT7DGA



gratis ! però che non diventi un vizio!


----------



## Flavia (3 Dicembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> gratis ! però che non diventi un vizio!


Grazie, molto gentile!
Che vuoi, la crisi....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Grazie, molto gentile!
> Che vuoi, la crisi....



Dai X, offrile un pranzo a base di panino e tavernello sulla panchina.....


----------



## Flavia (3 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Dai X, offrile un pranzo a base di panino e tavernello sulla panchina.....


Pranzo su una panchina in un parco? Molto romantico!
Però preferisco perseverare nel mio attuale stato di zitellaggio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Pranzo su una panchina in un parco? Molto romantico!
> Però preferisco perseverare nel mio attuale stato di zitellaggio


Mica ho detto che ti deve sposare!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Dicembre 2011)

Benvenuta Flavia.


----------



## Flavia (4 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Benvenuta Flavia.


Grazie


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Pranzo su una panchina in un parco? Molto romantico!
> Però *preferisco perseverare nel mio attuale stato di zitellaggio*


quoto e approvo!

.........ma il pranzo puoi anche fartelo offrire è!!!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto e approvo!
> 
> .........ma il pranzo puoi anche fartelo offrire è!!!


Ehm .... ma allora mi istighi!!! 

Madò!! flavia forse non capirai, perchè dietro quello che scriverò ci stanno altri posti dove con simy si scherza col suo davanzale, e dove io domando a lei come fa ad averlo così... e pensavo magari lo ha così perchè .... lasciamo stare va


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ehm .... ma allora mi istighi!!!
> 
> Madò!! flavia forse non capirai, perchè dietro quello che scriverò ci stanno altri posti dove con simy si scherza col suo davanzale, e dove io domando a lei come fa ad averlo così... e pensavo magari lo ha così perchè .... lasciamo stare va


ahahhaha! 
 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma la colpa è tutta del Conte che continua a farmi pubblicità!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ahahhaha!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma la colpa è tutta del Conte che continua a farmi pubblicità!


ùazzzzzz!! ed i che pensavo fosse colpa del cibo!!  conteeee abbiamo sta capacità noi due di .... ? buh!

Simyyy :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> ùazzzzzz!! ed i che pensavo fosse colpa del cibo!!  conteeee abbiamo sta capacità noi due di .... ? buh!
> 
> Simyyy :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


scemo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma io non intendevo quello! mamma mia con te non si può dire nulla!
cavoli voglio Lothar che mi difende con lo scudo spaziale!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ps Flavia scusa se ti abbiamo svaccato il thread....


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto e approvo!
> 
> .........ma il pranzo puoi anche fartelo offrire è!!!


Siete simpatici mi fate sorridere un pò, grazie.
Facciamo così, tutti i giorni cerco sempre di ricavare un'oertta in cui porto Ciccio al parco, ci trociamo alla panchina in fondo al viottolo, ma con questo freddo altro che tavernello , porto qualcosa di più forte e facciamo festa tutti insieme


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Siete simpatici mi fate sorridere un pò, grazie.
> Facciamo così, tutti i giorni cerco sempre di ricavare un'oertta in cui porto Ciccio al parco, ci trociamo alla panchina in fondo al viottolo, ma con questo freddo altro che tavernello , porto qualcosa di più forte e facciamo festa tutti insieme


chi è Ciccio??? il tuo cane? se vuoi porto anche la mia almeno si fanno compagnia


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> chi è Ciccio??? il tuo cane? se vuoi porto anche la mia almeno si fanno compagnia


Si Ciccio è il mio cane, va molto d'accordo con le femminucce.
Adora andare al parco, corre a perdi fiato, mentre io mi iberno con gli altri padroni dei quadrupedi!


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ehm .... ma allora mi istighi!!!
> 
> Madò!! flavia forse non capirai, perchè dietro quello che scriverò ci stanno altri posti dove con simy si scherza col suo davanzale, e dove io domando a lei come fa ad averlo così... e pensavo magari lo ha così perchè .... lasciamo stare va


Infatti non ho capito


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Si Ciccio è il mio cane, va molto d'accordo con le femminucce.
> Adora andare al parco, corre a perdi fiato, mentre io mi iberno con gli altri padroni dei quadrupedi!


come ti capisco! io faccio la tua stessa fine tutti i giorni! 
anche la mia va d'accordo con gli altri cani.....


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Infatti non ho capito


stendiamo un velo pietoso! poi magari con calma ti spiego.............. XD


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> come ti capisco! io faccio la tua stessa fine tutti i giorni!
> anche la mia va d'accordo con gli altri cani.....


Ciccio va d'accordo solo con le femminucce, ora è innamorato perdutamente della Zoe!
Ha un'orologio in testa guai, a ritardare 5 minuti, mi insegue per tutta casa abbaiando per farsi notare.


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciccio va d'accordo solo con le femminucce, ora è innamorato perdutamente della Zoe!
> Ha un'orologio in testa guai, a ritardare 5 minuti, mi insegue per tutta casa abbaiando per farsi notare.




anche il cane delle mia vicina si chiama Zoe..... 
la mia va d'accordo un po con tutti....tranne che con qualche femmina....


----------



## Tubarao (6 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciccio va d'accordo solo con le femminucce, ora è innamorato perdutamente della Zoe!
> Ha un'orologio in testa guai, a ritardare 5 minuti, mi insegue per tutta casa abbaiando per farsi notare.


Grande Ciccio


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> anche il cane delle mia vicina si chiama Zoe.....
> la mia va d'accordo un po con tutti....tranne che con qualche femmina....


Coincidenze!
Ciccio insegue la sua Zoe, per tutto il parchetto annousandole il deretano, ma non credo che sia un amore ricambiato haimè....


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Coincidenze!
> Ciccio insegue la sua Zoe, per tutto il parchetto annousandole il deretano, ma non credo che sia un amore ricambiato haimè....


oddio Ciccio la perseguita!


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> oddio Ciccio la perseguita!


No, non la perseguita, la corteggia in modo garbato ma tenace
Zoe ogni tanto si gira, e gli dice un "bau", poi iniziano a correre e son felici.
L'amore!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> stendiamo un velo pietoso! poi magari con calma ti spiego.............. XD



si si spiegagli... nel frattempo dico che, sul davanzale non si stendono veli... o si ?


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> si si spiegagli... nel frattempo dico che, sul davanzale non si stendono veli... o si ?


certo che si stendono!


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> No, non la perseguita, la corteggia in modo garbato ma tenace
> Zoe ogni tanto si gira, e gli dice un "bau", poi iniziano a correre e son felici.
> L'amore!


belli loro!
pure la mia fa cosi quando la "importunano" anche se il suo a volte sempbra più un ruggito che un tenero "bau" 
ma sarà che ormai ha imparato a fare la vita da single come me!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> certo che si stendono!


Auahauahahaaahahahahaha sei tremendaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Auahauahahaaahahahahaha sei tremendaaaaaa!!!


scusa ma non è mica il caso di lasciare il davanzale senza veli! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa ma non è mica il caso di lasciare il davanzale senza veli! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


auhahahhahaahaha SI SI SI SI SI SI SI -- mi sento indovina chi ?

 a domani...forum


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> auhahahhahaahaha SI SI SI SI SI SI SI -- mi sento indovina chi ?
> 
> a domani...forum


HO FINITO LA FANTASIA A QUEST'ORA!!! non lo so chi ti senti!:mexican:


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> belli loro!
> pure la mia fa cosi quando la "importunano" anche se il suo a volte sempbra più un ruggito che un tenero "bau"
> ma sarà che ormai ha imparato a fare la vita da single come me!


Bau! La tua cagnolina si fa rispettare.
Ciccio vuole una vita piena d'amore, al contrario della sua padrona che si è ritirata a vita da zitella (il termine single molto più moderno).
Tu e Claudio mi state divertendo un mondo con i vostri davanzali e affini!


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Bau! La tua cagnolina si fa rispettare.
> Ciccio vuole una vita piena d'amore, al contrario della sua padrona che si è ritirata a vita da zitella (il termine single molto più moderno).
> Tu e Claudio mi state divertendo un mondo con i vostri davanzali e affini!


Meglio Single Flà suona meglio! Zitella sempbra una cosa brutta! 
...la mia non è proprio una cagnolina è una rottweiler!   

Vabbè ormai avrai capito di quali davanzali fioriti si parla


----------



## Flavia (7 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Meglio Single Flà suona meglio! Zitella sempbra una cosa brutta!
> ...la mia non è proprio una cagnolina è una rottweiler!
> 
> Vabbè ormai avrai capito di quali davanzali fioriti si parla


Ciccio è un meticcio, coccolone, a volte un poco isterico, ma buono e affettuoso come tutti i cani.
single, è un termine alla moda, io oramai mi sento vintage, quindi zitella mi si addice
E si ho capito di che davanzali si parla...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Meglio Single Flà suona meglio! Zitella sempbra una cosa brutta!
> ...la mia non è proprio una cagnolina è una rottweiler!
> 
> Vabbè ormai avrai capito di quali davanzali fioriti si parla


Oh bravaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
ANch'io ce l'ho con il termine zitellaggio...eh?
Mi spaventa...
Scolta 
Fatto fuori le carampane
Sconfitto le tre madri...

Il forum si è popolato di donnine simpatiche...

Che non mi tocca mettermi nei guai con le zitelle adesso?

E quell'altra là...ma sai che nick?
Lacrima71...

Se Lothar becca quel profilo...gli viene un brusaculo che non ti dico!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> HO FINITO LA FANTASIA A QUEST'ORA!!! non lo so chi ti senti!:mexican:



Ma semplice watson.....il Conteprincenton. 

P.S Flavia a buona intenditrice poche parole.. attenta al conte!!!! ed ai bucati stesi


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciccio è un meticcio, coccolone, a volte un poco isterico, ma buono e affettuoso come tutti i cani.
> single, è un termine alla moda, io oramai mi sento vintage, quindi zitella mi si addice
> E si ho capito di che davanzali si parla...


Sai mi ha fatto piacere leggere che hai un meticcio, perchè fin da quando sono nato a circa undici anni fa ho avuto solo meticci, tranne l'ultimo cane che era originale e che rispetto ai meticci ho notato molte differenze.


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ma semplice watson.....il Conteprincenton.
> 
> P.S Flavia a buona intenditrice poche parole.. attenta al conte!!!! ed ai bucati stesi


si dice ELEMENTARE watson


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si dice ELEMENTARE watson


nnnaggggia va!!! sai è che i veli offuscano la vista.. ( mo corregge di nuovo e scrive "la mente") 

Il conteprincenton2.....


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> nnnaggggia va!!! sai è che i veli offuscano la vista.. ( mo corregge di nuovo e scrive "la mente")
> 
> Il conteprincenton2.....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
stiamo diventanto i giullari di corte!  :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Flavia (7 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Sai mi ha fatto piacere leggere che hai un meticcio, perchè fin da quando sono nato a circa undici anni fa ho avuto solo meticci, tranne l'ultimo cane che era originale e che rispetto ai meticci ho notato molte differenze.


Anch'io ho sempre avuto meticci; Ciccio è un caso particolare, perchè lui ha adottato me, non io lui!


----------



## Flavia (7 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh bravaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> ANch'io ce l'ho con il termine zitellaggio...eh?
> Mi spaventa...
> Scolta
> ...


Perchè ti spaventa Conte?
Zitella, lo trovo un termine un pò retrò, vintage insomma!
Ma se vuoi uso il termine single, o sola per scelta di qualcun' altro


----------



## Flavia (7 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> nnnaggggia va!!! sai è che i veli offuscano la vista.. ( mo corregge di nuovo e scrive "la mente")
> 
> Il conteprincenton2.....


Ragazzi ma non è primavera!?!
Vabbhè torno a lavorare, che devo consegnare, che noia!


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Anch'io ho sempre avuto meticci; Ciccio è un caso particolare, *perchè lui ha adottato me*, non io lui!


anche lei ha adottato me!


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ragazzi ma non è primavera!?!
> Vabbhè torno a lavorare, che devo consegnare, che noia!


qui è sempre primavera! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Perchè ti spaventa Conte?
> Zitella, lo trovo un termine un pò retrò, vintage insomma!
> Ma se vuoi uso il termine single, o sola per scelta di qualcun' altro


Mi spaventa perchè se ci sono troppe lacrime e piagnistei...
Il principe Lothar ( l'anima numero nera numero due del forum)
Si indigna...e comincia a carezzare sogni di colpi di stato!

Dai non usare nessun termine...

Stato civile...
In attesa di occupazione...

Dai guarda la Simy...
Positiva in tutto eh?


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spaventa perchè se ci sono troppe lacrime e piagnistei...
> Il principe Lothar ( l'anima numero nera numero due del forum)
> Si indigna...e comincia a carezzare sogni di colpi di stato!
> 
> ...


:forza:


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2011)

stato civile: libero/a ...non è mica male


----------



## lothar57 (7 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spaventa perchè se ci sono troppe lacrime e piagnistei...
> Il principe Lothar ( l'anima numero nera numero due del forum)
> Si indigna...e comincia a carezzare sogni di colpi di stato!
> 
> ...



dico la verita'amico,se non ci fossero le tue cazzeggiate,la belle storie di Massimo,le brillanti e sintetiche battute dui Simy,be'avrei gia'smesso di venire,non ne posso piu'di leggere i bramiti piangenti...che noie e palle,,,
www.*motelmaxim*.it/..questo e'meglio amico mio vero???ci starebbero bene i bramiti a vedere passare le auto con loro mogli dentro...:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican i mariti...

ho mandato il link anche al mio''ammmore grande''..la voglio portare li'...se riesco a convincerla


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dico la verita'amico,se non ci fossero le tue cazzeggiate,la belle storie di Massimo,le brillanti e sintetiche battute dui Simy,be'avrei gia'smesso di venire,non ne posso piu'di leggere i bramiti piangenti...che noie e palle,,,
> www.*motelmaxim*.it/..questo e'meglio amico mio vero???ci starebbero bene i bramiti a vedere passare le auto con loro mogli dentro...:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican i mariti...
> 
> ho mandato il link anche al mio''ammmore grande''..la voglio portare li'...se riesco a convincerla


Siamo peggio dei nomadi amico mio!


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dico la verita'amico,se non ci fossero le tue cazzeggiate,la belle storie di Massimo,le brillanti e sintetiche battute dui Simy,be'avrei gia'smesso di venire,non ne posso piu'di leggere i bramiti piangenti...che noie e palle,,,
> www.*motelmaxim*.it/..questo e'meglio amico mio vero???ci starebbero bene i bramiti a vedere passare le auto con loro mogli dentro...:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican i mariti...
> 
> ho mandato il link anche al mio''ammmore grande''..la voglio portare li'...se riesco a convincerla


chi sarebbe il tuo ammmore grande? :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> chi sarebbe il tuo ammmore grande? :carneval:


quella poveretta che da 5mesi mi sopporta,per sua fortuna rarissime volte......a proposito di invornite...Simyma dei ristoranti hai letto??


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quella poveretta che da 5mesi mi sopporta,per sua fortuna rarissime volte......a proposito di invornite...Simyma dei ristoranti hai letto??


si ho letto grazie!  ma non credo di riuscire a prenotare perchè non so a che ora mi libero dalla fiera! quindi andrò a fortuna! :carneval:

ma scusa la "poveretta" adesso è diventata il tuo "ammmre grande"????? ma non è che ti stai innamorando? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si ho letto grazie!  ma non credo di riuscire a prenotare perchè non so a che ora mi libero dalla fiera! quindi andrò a fortuna! :carneval:
> 
> ma scusa la "poveretta" adesso è diventata il tuo "ammmre grande"????? ma non è che ti stai innamorando? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


naaaa, è che in fondo in fondo... è un tenerone!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> naaaa, è che in fondo in fondo... è un tenerone!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


questo è vero!


----------



## lothar57 (7 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> questo è vero!


annamo bene..Simy c'e'il ponentino stamattina o pensi ad altro??ahahah..non hai capito che scherzavo??tutti qua'sono innamorati,dell'amante del marito,del Conte.......figurati...anche perche'argomento vecchio,lei sa che io sono durino dal quell'orecchio...
poi se tu fossi stata qua'un minuto fa,quando al tel mi sono mangiato,per lavoro,una tipa,altro che buono....demone.
Poveretta l'ho demolita...cassi suoi cosi'impara..


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> annamo bene..Simy c'e'il ponentino stamattina o pensi ad altro??ahahah..*non hai capito che scherzavo??*tutti qua'sono innamorati,dell'amante del marito,del Conte.......figurati...anche perche'argomento vecchio,lei sa che io sono durino dal quell'orecchio...
> poi se tu fossi stata qua'un minuto fa,quando al tel mi sono mangiato,per lavoro,una tipa,altro che buono....demone.
> Poveretta l'ho demolita...cassi suoi cosi'impara..


guarda che scherzavo pure io!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

e cmq che sei un tenerone non lo puoi negare!


----------



## lothar57 (7 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che scherzavo pure io!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> e cmq che sei un tenerone non lo puoi negare!



magari...se potessi parlare con le mie''pie donne''cambieresti idea all'istante..sono un diavolo cattivissimo. Simy.
Pero'una notte ho raccolto un povero micio investito da un'auto,l'ho portato dalla guardia veterinaria che purtroppo l'ha dovuto sopprimere..quando ho messo mano al portafoglio,il medico si 'e quasi offeso...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> magari...se potessi parlare con le mie''pie donne''cambieresti idea all'istante..sono un diavolo cattivissimo. Simy.
> Pero'una notte ho raccolto un povero micio investito da un'auto,l'ho portato dalla guardia veterinaria che purtroppo l'ha dovuto sopprimere..quando ho messo mano al portafoglio,il medico si 'e quasi offeso...


Ecco il Lothar che le maestre non vogliono vedere...
Perchè poi si innamorano eh?


----------



## Flavia (7 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spaventa perchè se ci sono troppe lacrime e piagnistei...
> Il principe Lothar ( l'anima numero nera numero due del forum)
> Si indigna...e comincia a carezzare sogni di colpi di stato!
> 
> ...


 Non ti preoccupare Conte, niente piagnistei ( lacrime non ne ho più) ora vorrei solo andare avanti.
Ok, sono :libera, in attesa di occupazione civile, facciamo single che è un termine più sbrigativo


----------



## Flavia (7 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dico la verita'amico,se non ci fossero le tue cazzeggiate,la belle storie di Massimo,le brillanti e sintetiche battute dui Simy,be'avrei gia'smesso di venire,non ne posso piu'di leggere i bramiti piangenti...che noie e palle,,,
> www.*motelmaxim*.it/..questo e'meglio amico mio vero???ci starebbero bene i bramiti a vedere passare le auto con loro mogli dentro...:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican i mariti...
> 
> ho mandato il link anche al mio''ammmore grande''..la voglio portare li'...se riesco a convincerla


Ciao Lothar,
credo che chi approdi in questo forum ( tranne qualche eccezione) siano persone che hanno un vissuto fatto di qualche dolore.
Credo che gli sfoghi siano leciti, senza esagerare e senza autocommiserarsi troppo.
Poi guarda questo post, ho espresso un'idea iniziale, e poi si è parlato di cani, davanzali, pie donne.... 
Ho sorriso, e credimi non mi capita spesso ultimamente, quindi devo dire grazie a tutti voi.


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar,
> credo che chi approdi in questo forum ( tranne qualche eccezione) siano persone che hanno un vissuto fatto di qualche dolore.
> Credo che gli sfoghi siano leciti, senza esagerare e senza autocommiserarsi troppo.
> Poi guarda questo post, ho espresso un'idea iniziale, e poi si è parlato di cani, davanzali, pie donne....
> Ho sorriso, e credimi non mi capita spesso ultimamente, quindi devo dire grazie a tutti voi.


:bacio:


----------



## Flavia (7 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :bacio:



Sono tornata dal parco, Ciccio ha giocato e si è deivertito, io mi sono congelata, la prossima volta mi porto una termocoperta!


----------



## Tubarao (7 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Perchè ti spaventa Conte?
> Zitella, lo trovo un termine un pò retrò, vintage insomma!
> Ma se vuoi uso il termine single, o sola per scelta di qualcun' altro


_Diversamente accompagnata_ non lo vedo male


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> _Diversamente accompagnata_ non lo vedo male


XD


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> _Diversamente accompagnata_ non lo vedo male


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> _Diversamente accompagnata_ non lo vedo male


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Sono tornata dal parco, Ciccio ha giocato e si è deivertito, io mi sono congelata, la prossima volta mi porto una termocoperta!


Io sono ancora in ufficio ...al parco a congelarmi ci andrò almeno tra un'ora! XD


----------



## Flavia (7 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> _Diversamente accompagnata_ non lo vedo male


A me non piace.
Diversamente accompagnata, sembra un termine che sta ad indicare una che sta con un marziano!
Meglio: libera!


----------



## Flavia (7 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Io sono ancora in ufficio ...al parco a congelarmi ci andrò almeno tra un'ora! XD


non ti invidio, con queste temperature a me toccherà solo l'ultimo giretto della sera.


----------



## La Bannata (7 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ti invidio, con queste temperature a me toccherà solo l'ultimo giretto della sera.



Quante volte al giorno esce questo Baby peloso? 

Mari'


----------



## Flavia (7 Dicembre 2011)

La Bannata ha detto:


> Quante volte al giorno esce questo Baby peloso?
> 
> Mari'


Il baby peloso si chiama, Ciccio, esce 3 volte per una passeggiata di almeno 60 mini pipì, più un'oretta al parco con le sue amichette a 4 zampe


----------



## La Bannata (7 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Il baby peloso si chiama, Ciccio, esce 3 volte per una passeggiata di almeno 60 mini pipì, più un'oretta al parco con le sue amichette a 4 zampe


Il mio baby peloso non era per offendere o altro, io ho 2 cani e 3 gatti che li chiamo figli miei, immagina 


comunque 3 volte al giorno vanno bene.



Mari'


----------



## Flavia (7 Dicembre 2011)

La Bannata ha detto:


> Il mio baby peloso non era per offendere o altro, io ho 2 cani e 3 gatti che li chiamo figli miei, immagina
> 
> 
> comunque 3 volte al giorno vanno bene.
> ...


Ma figurati, ti ho detto il nome, Ciccio credo di essere un bambino!
E' molto affettuoso (come tutti gli animali), per me a volte è una "per terapy".


----------



## La Bannata (7 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ma figurati, ti ho detto il nome, Ciccio credo di essere un bambino!
> E' molto affettuoso (come tutti gli animali), per me a volte è una "per terapy".



Io trovo piu' Umanita' negli Anima-li che negli esseri U-mani ... e' chiaro il concetto no?


----------



## La Bannata (7 Dicembre 2011)

*Ovviamente*



La Bannata ha detto:


> Io trovo piu' Umanita' negli Anima-li che negli esseri U-mani ... e' chiaro il concetto no?


Mari'


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar,
> credo che chi approdi in questo forum ( tranne qualche eccezione) siano persone che hanno un vissuto fatto di qualche dolore.
> Credo che gli sfoghi siano leciti, senza esagerare e senza autocommiserarsi troppo.
> Poi guarda questo post, ho espresso un'idea iniziale, e poi si è parlato di cani, davanzali, pie donne....
> Ho sorriso, e credimi non mi capita spesso ultimamente, quindi devo dire grazie a tutti voi.


Eh ma lui fu evocato dalle profondità dell'essere da Sabina...
Sabina creò un 3d dove si chideva mi pare che cosa si prova a tradire...
E si materializzò in un nano secondo lui, il terrore delle maestre...il Lotharone...il castigasuore di Romagna...
Appunto egli è qui per la redenzione di certune, per il ringiovanimento di altre, e per portare alla dannazione altre ancora....

In questo forum...
Capita di tutto!


----------



## Simy (7 Dicembre 2011)

La Bannata ha detto:


> Io trovo piu' Umanita' negli Anima-li che negli esseri U-mani ... e' chiaro il concetto no?


non v'è dubbio Marì!


----------



## Flavia (7 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma lui fu evocato dalle profondità dell'essere da Sabina...
> Sabina creò un 3d dove si chideva mi pare che cosa si prova a tradire...
> E si materializzò in un nano secondo lui, il terrore delle maestre...il Lotharone...il castigasuore di Romagna...
> Appunto egli è qui per la redenzione di certune, per il ringiovanimento di altre, e per portare alla dannazione altre ancora....
> ...


Quindi Lothar, ha una missione 
Ma la sua corrente di pensiero qual'è?


----------



## Flavia (7 Dicembre 2011)

La Bannata ha detto:


> Io trovo piu' Umanita' negli Anima-li che negli esseri U-mani ... e' chiaro il concetto no?


In effetti come posso darti torto?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Quindi Lothar, ha una missione
> Ma la sua corrente di pensiero qual'è?


Ostia questa è una domanda difficile...
In privè c'è un 3d dedicato a lui...
Ora proviamo di là...


----------



## Flavia (7 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ostia questa è una domanda difficile...
> In privè c'è un 3d dedicato a lui...
> Ora proviamo di là...


Ma è una caccia la tesoro?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ma è una caccia la tesoro?


No dobbiamo stare un po' in topic no?
Ho appena risposto su altro 3d...
ma mi fa molto piacere come ti stai inserendo nella nostra comunità eh?

Dai poi so tutti bravi ragazzi qui eh?


----------



## Flavia (7 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No dobbiamo stare un po' in topic no?
> Ho appena risposto su altro 3d...
> ma mi fa molto piacere come ti stai inserendo nella nostra comunità eh?
> 
> Dai poi so tutti bravi ragazzi qui eh?


Ho letto parecchio su questo forum, e come dicevo all'inizio del post ho trovato tante risposte a domande che mi ponevo, ma molte più di quelle che avrei mai potuto immaginare.
Leggere le esperienze, le emozioni espresse negli scritti, mi è sicuramente servito come spunto di riflessione.
E poi come ho scritto sopra, mi avete strappato qualche sorriso, cosa che non mi capita tanto spesso


----------



## lothar57 (9 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ho letto parecchio su questo forum, e come dicevo all'inizio del post ho trovato tante risposte a domande che mi ponevo, ma molte più di quelle che avrei mai potuto immaginare.
> Leggere le esperienze, le emozioni espresse negli scritti, mi è sicuramente servito come spunto di riflessione.
> E poi come ho scritto sopra, mi avete strappato qualche sorriso, cosa che non mi capita tanto spesso


Buongiono Flavia,bel nome intanto mi ricorda due splendide auto Lancia che aveva mio padre...io credo che la vita vada vissuta senza farsi mancare niente,perche'poi la''mazzata''arriva.Domani sera tra gli amci che vedremo,uno e'in chemio da pochissimo,gia'il pensiero,un'ottima persona,mi inquieta perche'tra un mese potrei benissimo farlgi compagnia.E tra sei essere polvere..per cui...


----------



## Flavia (9 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiono Flavia,bel nome intanto mi ricorda due splendide auto Lancia che aveva mio padre...io credo che la vita vada vissuta senza farsi mancare niente,perche'poi la''mazzata''arriva.Domani sera tra gli amci che vedremo,uno e'in chemio da pochissimo,gia'il pensiero,un'ottima persona,mi inquieta perche'tra un mese potrei benissimo farlgi compagnia.E tra sei essere polvere..per cui...


Ciao Lothar,
quando mi sono iscritta al forum, ero a corto di fantasia, quindi ho usato il mio nome.
Le bastonate arrivano, e quanto fanno male!
Auguri per il tuo amico.
La vita è ora!


----------



## xfactor (9 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ho letto parecchio su questo forum, e come dicevo all'inizio del post ho trovato tante risposte a domande che mi ponevo, ma molte più di quelle che avrei mai potuto immaginare.
> Leggere le esperienze, le emozioni espresse negli scritti, mi è sicuramente servito come spunto di riflessione.
> E poi come ho scritto sopra, mi avete strappato qualche sorriso, cosa che non mi capita tanto spesso



ridi , ridi che la mammma ha fatto ni rascatilli!:sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ridi , ridi che la mammma ha fatto ni rascatilli!:sonar:


Ciao X...ahahahahahaha...ecco Flavia...
Dopo che ti sei fatta un saltino su Lothar...ti consiglio X factor...


----------



## Flavia (9 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao X...ahahahahahaha...ecco Flavia...
> Dopo che ti sei fatta un saltino su Lothar...ti consiglio X factor...


X è un dispensatore di perle di saggezza sulla vita come Lothar?


----------



## Flavia (9 Dicembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ridi , ridi che la mammma ha fatto ni rascatilli!:sonar:


Allora questa è per te:
http://ricette.giallozafferano.it/Gnocchi-di-patate.html


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> X è un dispensatore di perle di saggezza sulla vita come Lothar?


Si lui sa...
Ma occhio è come l'oracolo di delfi!
Bisogna capirlo e saperlo interpretare!


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si lui sa...
> Ma occhio è come l'oracolo di delfi!
> Bisogna capirlo e saperlo interpretare!



ahahah..e cosa c'è da interpretare, a me Lothar sembra trasparente . non è sibillino, anzi.

miciolidia


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ahahah..e cosa c'è da interpretare, a me Lothar sembra trasparente . non è sibillino, anzi.
> 
> miciolidia


Ma non intendevo Lothar...
Ma Xfactor...

Se noi tre fossimo la santissima trinità...Lothar è il padre, io il figlio, e xfactor lo spirito di...vino! No?

Se troviamo il numero 4 saremo i 4 c...assi!


----------



## Micia (10 Dicembre 2011)

fate pure...so' fedele agnostica .


----------



## Flavia (10 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non intendevo Lothar...
> Ma Xfactor...
> 
> Se noi tre fossimo la santissima trinità...Lothar è il padre, io il figlio, e xfactor lo spirito di...vino! No?
> ...


Si Lothar esprime i suoi pensieri in modo chiaro e diretto, e questo è molto apprezzabile.
Dato che ho la sfera di cristallo a riparare, non si può parlare chiaro punto e basta?

P.S: sono inritardo per la passeggiata al parco con Ciccio!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Si Lothar esprime i suoi pensieri in modo chiaro e diretto, e questo è molto apprezzabile.
> Dato che ho la sfera di cristallo a riparare, non si può parlare chiaro punto e basta?
> 
> P.S: sono inritardo per la passeggiata al parco con Ciccio!


Ok donna parliamoci chiaro...ora posto il filmino che dice tutto...

[video=youtube;tQ2t_BwvI6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQ2t_BwvI6g&feature=youtu.be[/video]

Poi con la colonna sonora Mozartiana...eheheheheheheheeheh


----------



## Flavia (10 Dicembre 2011)

Quando si dice poesia delicata e piena di significato:nuke:


----------



## Micia (10 Dicembre 2011)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> Si Lothar esprime i suoi pensieri in modo chiaro e diretto, e questo è molto apprezzabile.
> Dato che ho la sfera di cristallo a riparare, non si può parlare chiaro punto e basta?
> 
> P.S: sono inritardo per la passeggiata al parco con Ciccio!


povero ciccio tuo, il mio è venuto a  correre con me stamane...ma essendo che vivo in una zona di merda....sono pienda di dolori alla cervicale. pero' lillo mio era felix, ha conosciuto tre cavalli.


----------



## Flavia (10 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> povero ciccio tuo, il mio è venuto a  correre con me stamane...ma essendo che vivo in una zona di merda....sono pienda di dolori alla cervicale. pero' lillo mio era felix, ha conosciuto tre cavalli.


Mi sa che allora oggi non è giornata, Ciccio ha litigato con un bassotto che ha osato avvicinarsi alla sua amata Zoe!:smile:


----------



## xfactor (14 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Mi sa che allora oggi non è giornata, Ciccio ha litigato con un bassotto che ha osato avvicinarsi alla sua amata Zoe!:smile:



Carissima Flavia come stai? 

è un pò che non ti leggo e quindi vorrei capire 

1 chi è ciccio?
2 chi è zoe? 
3 chi siamo noi ?
4 perchè viviamo?

ciao


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Carissima Flavia come stai?
> 
> è un pò che non ti leggo e quindi vorrei capire
> 
> ...


e poi dove stiamo andando?
ce la faremo?
c'è grossa crisi?
a che ora passa il 23?


----------



## Hirohito (14 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e poi dove stiamo andando?
> ce la faremo?
> c'è grossa crisi?
> a che ora passa il 23?


e ancora,

perchè hanno cambiato la gestione del TFR ?
perchè la globalizzazione raggrumisce in un dispotismo becero e spietato ?
perchè il neocapitalismo ha svenduto i sogni dei nostri figli ?
perchè la finanza mafiosa sta distruggendo la terra straziata dei nostri padri ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVQfJEced24


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2011)

perché sono sparite le lucciole?
perché bruno vespa scrive tanti libri inutili?
perché nelle stazioni per fare la pipì ora si paga?
perché con la dentiera non si possono mangiare le torte alle noci?
perché lothar si definisce da solo mitico?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Dicembre 2011)

meglio le cozze o le ostriche?
il prosciutto crudo o cotto?
la mozzarella di bufala o il gorgonzola con le noci?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2011)

Ed un folle disse al pazzo... qua mi sembrano tutti matti!


----------



## lothar57 (14 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ed un folle disse al pazzo... qua mi sembrano tutti matti!


perche'malgrado i monti non siano piu'tre ma uno ho dovuto spendere 100 eurini per riempire il serbatorio di volgare gasolio??

perche'sono ricomparsi gli spalloni che portano schifosi eurini di la' ??

perche'ho pagato le tasse il 30 .11??


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> meglio le cozze o le ostriche?
> il prosciutto crudo o cotto?
> la mozzarella di bufala o il gorgonzola con le noci?


le ostriche
il crudo
terribile scelta.... oddio... non hai detto se col mascarpone o senza allora... la mozzarella di bufala!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2011)

cicciooooooooooo cicciooooooooooooooooo dimmi francooooooooooo cicciooo ciccioooooooooooooooo scappa!


----------



## Hirohito (14 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le ostriche
> il crudo
> terribile scelta.... oddio... non hai detto se col mascarpone o senza allora... la mozzarella di bufala!


Le ostriche e il crudo se c'è il Prosecco di Valdobbiadene ben freddo
Le cozze e il cotto (ma buono, neh ?) se c'è il Greco di Tufo a temperatura di cantina
Su bufala e gorgonzola con le noci rosso a piacere purchè poco tannico. Forse un novello, dai...


----------



## Flavia (14 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao ma quante domande difficili!:idea:
Rispondo solo alle più facili: Ciccio è il cane un meticcetto carino  simpatico, mentre Zoe è la sua innamorata, una cagnolina tre volte più grande di lui! Quando lo porto al parco passa tutto il tempo ad inseguirla, e amano giocare a rincorrersi.
Per il resto non datevi pena con domande politico-economiche tanto una risposta certa non c'è!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Le ostriche e il crudo se c'è il Prosecco di Valdobbiadene ben freddo
> Le cozze e il cotto (ma buono, neh ?) se c'è il Greco di Tufo a temperatura di cantina
> Su bufala e gorgonzola con le noci rosso a piacere purchè poco tannico. Forse un novello, dai...


Andata! a che ora dobbiamo essere lì?


----------



## Hirohito (14 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Andata! a che ora dobbiamo essere lì?


Ahahahahah..... a mezzanotte in punto. Quanti siamo ? Prenoto ?


----------



## Flavia (14 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ahahahahah..... a mezzanotte in punto. Quanti siamo ? Prenoto ?


Ma allora è una festa in piena regola!:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ahahahahah..... a mezzanotte in punto. Quanti siamo ? Prenoto ?


Se se magna gratis io CI SONO.. dai magari porto un nero d'avola, ma non chiedetemi di più, e non è che sono tirchio, devo solo mettere da parte i sordi per sposare i marmocchi . 

Un amico siciliano mi avrebbe detto: ma si fitusu propriu cumpà!


----------



## Hirohito (15 Dicembre 2011)

Siamo in 4. Allora ci si trova davanti a Montecitorio, andiamo a mangiare alla buvette. Lì fanno lo sconto, Claudio, stai tranquillo. :rotfl:


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Siamo in 4. Allora ci si trova davanti a Montecitorio, andiamo a mangiare alla buvette. Lì fanno lo sconto, Claudio, stai tranquillo. :rotfl:


per un attimo ho _sperato_ che volevate da far fuoco al palazzo.


mi sarei unita:mrgreen:


----------



## xfactor (15 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao ma quante domande difficili!:idea:
> Rispondo solo alle più facili: Ciccio è il cane un meticcetto carino  simpatico, mentre Zoe è la sua innamorata, una cagnolina tre volte più grande di lui! Quando lo porto al parco passa tutto il tempo ad inseguirla, e amano giocare a rincorrersi.
> Per il resto non datevi pena con domande politico-economiche tanto una risposta certa non c'è!



Bene ora mi è tutto chiaro:sonar:

Non è che mi porteresti al parco  e giochiamo a rincorrerci e tu sei innamorata di me ma io ti cago perchè mi vorrei trombare la padrona del dogo argentino che a sua volta non mi caga e allora io per dispetto le piscio sulla gamba?:singleeye:

bau bau!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Dicembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Bene ora mi è tutto chiaro:sonar:
> 
> Non è che mi porteresti al parco  e giochiamo a rincorrerci e tu sei innamorata di me ma io ti cago perchè mi vorrei trombare la padrona del dogo argentino che a sua volta non mi caga e allora io per dispetto le piscio sulla gamba?:singleeye:
> 
> bau bau!


poi arrivo io e ti vomito in faccia


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> poi arrivo io e ti vomito in faccia



dopo aver mangiato cozze, ostriche, prosciutto cotto e crudo, mozzarella di bufala e gorgonzola con le noci!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> dopo aver mangiato cozze, ostriche, prosciutto cotto e crudo, mozzarella di bufala e gorgonzola con le noci!


ma quello col mascarpone?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quello col mascarpone?


sì, sì, certo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sì, sì, certo!


allora ok!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Dicembre 2011)

me lo immagino ... vomito grasso color crema con dei pezzettini di prosciutto e molluschi galleggianti odore vomito, appunto :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2011)

:unhappy:


----------



## xfactor (15 Dicembre 2011)

Questo post fà vomitare


----------



## Flavia (15 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> dopo aver mangiato cozze, ostriche, prosciutto cotto e crudo, mozzarella di bufala e gorgonzola con le noci!


E ci credo io che dopo aver mangiato tutta quella roba poi hai problemi al pancino, porto la citrosodina?:carneval:


----------



## Flavia (15 Dicembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Bene ora mi è tutto chiaro:sonar:
> 
> Non è che mi porteresti al parco  e giochiamo a rincorrerci e tu sei innamorata di me ma io ti cago perchè mi vorrei trombare la padrona del dogo argentino che a sua volta non mi caga e allora io per dispetto le piscio sulla gamba?:singleeye:
> 
> bau bau!


Oggi una giornata di amori infelici al parco non c'era la Zoe, e Ciccio c'è rimasto malissimo, si è consolato facendo pipì ovunque.
Dato che l'ultima volta che son corsa dietro a qualcuno, questo si è girato e mi ha ringhiato, e non mi piace fare la ruota di scorta declino la tua gentile offerta:carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Dicembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Questo post fà vomitare



hai iniziato tu a pisciare sulla gente!


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> hai iniziato tu a pisciare sulla gente!


:up:


----------



## Flavia (16 Dicembre 2011)

Buoni, state buoni, ecco 2 risate canine:
[video=youtube;AGza93v8Gac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGza93v8Gac[/video]


----------



## Flavia (21 Dicembre 2011)

Mi chiedo perchè tante persone si prendono dei cani di taglia grossa, e dal carattere non facile se poi non li sanno gestire.
Oggi al parchetto è arrivato un ragazzo con un rottweiller, che ha creato il finimondo. Di per sè poi magari il cane è buono, ma non lo puoi educare a fare quello che vuole.
Ho messo in tempo Ciccio in salvo, però un bassottino, si è beccato un bel morso


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Mi chiedo perchè tante persone si prendono dei cani di taglia grossa, e dal carattere non facile se poi non li sanno gestire.
> Oggi al parchetto è arrivato un ragazzo con un rottweiller, che ha creato il finimondo. Di per sè poi magari il cane è buono, ma non lo puoi educare a fare quello che vuole.
> Ho messo in tempo Ciccio in salvo, però un bassottino, si è beccato un bel morso


me lo chiedo pure io! .....ma sta tutto nell'educazione!
anche io ho un rottweiler...ma la mia è quella che in genere i morsi se li prende!


----------



## Flavia (22 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> me lo chiedo pure io! .....ma sta tutto nell'educazione!
> anche io ho un rottweiler...ma la mia è quella che in genere i morsi se li prende!


Sono fermamente convinta che i cani siano tutti buoni, magari qualcuno per indole è più esuberante, ma l'educazione e l'intelligenza del padrone, purtroppo diventano patrimonio genetico di queste bestiole.
Anche Ciccio di solito è quello che ha la peggio, ma vedessi come scappa quando vede che si mette male, e si rifugia dietro di me, il furbetto


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Sono fermamente convinta che i cani siano tutti buoni, magari qualcuno per indole è più esuberante, ma l'educazione e l'intelligenza del padrone, purtroppo diventano patrimonio genetico di queste bestiole.
> Anche Ciccio di solito è quello che ha la peggio, ma vedessi come scappa quando vede che si mette male, e si rifugia dietro di me, il furbetto


Ho vissuto con un cane, 50 chili di muscoli di cane, miscuglio di razze, un risultato sorprendente. Un cane pacifista, se un altro gli ringhiava contro, lo guardava stupito, scrollava la testa e andava via... il suo migliore amico il gatto che viveva con noi. Adorava la pallavolo.


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho vissuto con un cane, 50 chili di muscoli di cane, miscuglio di razze, un risultato sorprendente. Un cane pacifista, se un altro gli ringhiava contro, *lo guardava stupito, scrollava la testa e andava via*... il suo migliore amico il gatto che viveva con noi. Adorava la pallavolo.



lo fa pure la mia! a volte ha delle espressioni soprendenti!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> lo fa pure la mia! a volte ha delle espressioni soprendenti!


io mi ricordo benissimo il suo sorriso...


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io mi ricordo benissimo il suo sorriso...


:up:


----------



## Flavia (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho vissuto con un cane, 50 chili di muscoli di cane, miscuglio di razze, un risultato sorprendente. Un cane pacifista, se un altro gli ringhiava contro, lo guardava stupito, scrollava la testa e andava via... il suo migliore amico il gatto che viveva con noi. Adorava la pallavolo.



Appunto l'indole del cane riflette l'educazione del padrone; 50 Kg, ma quanto mangiava?
Il mio Ciccio sarà sui 5 Kg, e odia il cibo secco che va tanto per la maggiore, è un cane buongustaio, per me non cucino, ma per lui la sua pappa non manca mai!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Appunto l'indole del cane riflette l'educazione del padrone; 50 Kg, ma quanto mangiava?
> Il mio Ciccio sarà sui 5 Kg, e odia il cibo secco che va tanto per la maggiore, è un cane buongustaio, per me non cucino, ma per lui la sua pappa non manca mai!


UN BOTTO... ma mangiava di tutto, golosissimo di frutta


----------



## Flavia (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> UN BOTTO... ma mangiava di tutto, golosissimo di frutta


Anche Ciccio, in particolare adora le mele ( ma sbucciate e tagliate a fettine sottili), è un viziato, ma che vuoi la colpa è mia!
Per me è stata una fortuna essere adottata da lui


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2011)

La prossima che parla di cani la mordo!!!! 
E' da circa 11 anni, cioè più o meno da quando è nato mio figlio che non ho un caneeeeeee aòòòòò e bastaaa--- e mia moglie una volta dopo che gli portai un pastore tedesco di quattro mesi sbiancò nel viso quasi svenendoo ( dovetti riportare indietro il cane che non vi dico quanto mi costò) sigh acci vostri va!


----------



## Flavia (23 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> La prossima che parla di cani la mordo!!!!
> E' da circa 11 anni, cioè più o meno da quando è nato mio figlio che non ho un caneeeeeee aòòòòò e bastaaa--- e mia moglie una volta dopo che gli portai un pastore tedesco di quattro mesi sbiancò nel viso quasi svenendoo ( dovetti riportare indietro il cane che non vi dico quanto mi costò) sigh acci vostri va!


Ma a tua moglie non piacciono i cani?
Credo che tuo figlio sarebbe felicissimo di avere un amico peloso a quattro zampe, forse insieme la convincerete.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> La prossima che parla di cani la mordo!!!!
> E' da circa 11 anni, cioè più o meno da quando è nato mio figlio che non ho un caneeeeeee aòòòòò e bastaaa--- e mia moglie una volta dopo che gli portai un pastore tedesco di quattro mesi sbiancò nel viso quasi svenendoo ( dovetti riportare indietro il cane che non vi dico quanto mi costò) sigh acci vostri va!


Non sai quanto ci sto male a non poter vivere con un cane... sono tanti anni che non me lo posso più permettere.


----------



## Flavia (25 Dicembre 2011)

Ore 6 A.M., prima zampettata, mi sveglio ma non dò alcun accenno di vita.
Seconda zampetta, questa volta più decisa.
Non mi muovo.
Allora Ciccio si scoccia e inizia con un bau, imperioso!
Dai Ciccio è Natale fammi dormire ancora un poco.
Mi vesto, e lo porto a spasso, al parco c'era l'erbe bianca di brina e ghiacciata, che freddo, ma lui zampetta qua e là tutto felice.
Buon Natale a tutti, in particolare a chi deve alzarsi presto


----------



## xfactor (16 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ore 6 A.M., prima zampettata, mi sveglio ma non dò alcun accenno di vita.
> Seconda zampetta, questa volta più decisa.
> Non mi muovo.
> Allora Ciccio si scoccia e inizia con un bau, imperioso!
> ...



è ancora in giro Flavia?


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2012)

xfactor ha detto:


> è ancora in giro Flavia?


Ciao Mister X


----------



## xfactor (16 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao Mister X



scusa mi sono perso nel tuo racconto ....ma hai tradito? Sei stata tradita>? chi a tradito cosa? e sopratutto ... dove andiamo?

e il cane ? dai parlami un pò del tuo cane!!!


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2012)

xfactor ha detto:


> scusa mi sono perso nel tuo racconto ....ma hai tradito? Sei stata tradita>? chi a tradito cosa? e sopratutto ... dove andiamo?
> 
> e il cane ? dai parlami un pò del tuo cane!!!


Ciao
sono appena rientrata dalla passeggiata serale: fa un freddo polare!
Dove stai andando non lo so, ma io sto per farmi il caffè:smile:


----------



## xfactor (17 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciao
> sono appena rientrata dalla passeggiata serale: fa un freddo polare!
> Dove stai andando non lo so, ma io sto per farmi il caffè:smile:


giusto , parliamo un po del caffè giusto per fare due chiacchere........come lo prendi? ( Il caffè)?

A me mi ( e sottolineo il mi) piace nella tazza grossa con 2,5 cucchiaini di zucchero alle volte lo innafio con della grappa possibilmente veneta ma fatta ancora in casa , poi faccio anche il lavaggio della tazzina ( sempre con la grappa) per toglire eventuali rimanenze!:sonar:


----------



## Flavia (17 Gennaio 2012)

Il caffè!
La sera rientrata dalla passeggiata con il cane, il caffè mi piace (a me mi) corretto con un goccio di baileys :smile:, fa freddo!
Con la grappa non l'ho mai provato.
Il problema è trovare la miscela giusta, ogni tanto capita una partita di caffè tostata male, quindi poi cambio.
Il grande dilemma è moka, o espresso?


----------



## xfactor (17 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Il caffè!
> La sera rientrata dalla passeggiata con il cane, il caffè mi piace (a me mi) corretto con un goccio di baileys :smile:, fa freddo!
> Con la grappa non l'ho mai provato.
> Il problema è trovare la miscela giusta, ogni tanto capita una partita di caffè tostata male, quindi poi cambio.
> Il grande dilemma è moka, o espresso?



espresso???????????? non esiste propio fammi un espresso e te lo rovescio in testa ( almeno si ....tosta)
Poi ..... baileys??? ....Cùsè ?????? mai in casa mia entrerebbe liquido più insignificante!

Grappa . veneta come piace a noi padani!!:condom:


----------



## Flavia (17 Gennaio 2012)

xfactor ha detto:


> espresso???????????? non esiste propio fammi un espresso e te lo rovescio in testa ( almeno si ....tosta)
> Poi ..... baileys??? ....Cùsè ?????? mai in casa mia entrerebbe liquido più insignificante!
> 
> Grappa . veneta come piace a noi padani!!:condom:


Mister X, ti suggerisco di provare il baileys, nel caffè è delizioso: non avere pregiudizi come tutti i padani!
Anche i liquori prodotti al di là del Piave, sono buoni, non ridurre tutto alla grappa.
Per quanto riguarda lo shampoo al caffè, no grazie:smile:

Quindi da quel che scrivi tu sei per la tradizione, la moka, sorge quindi spontaneo un nuovo dilemma: moka, o caffettiera napoletana?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Mister X, ti suggerisco di provare il baileys, nel caffè è delizioso: non avere pregiudizi come tutti i padani!
> Anche i liquori prodotti al di là del Piave, sono buoni, non ridurre tutto alla grappa.
> Per quanto riguarda lo shampoo al caffè, no grazie:smile:
> 
> Quindi da quel che scrivi tu sei per la tradizione, la moka, sorge quindi spontaneo un nuovo dilemma: moka, o caffettiera napoletana?


El resentin...
[video=youtube;EU_gszkP8k4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EU_gszkP8k4[/video]


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2012)

xfactor ha detto:


> espresso???????????? non esiste propio fammi un espresso e te lo rovescio in testa ( almeno si ....tosta)
> Poi ..... baileys??? ....Cùsè ?????? mai in casa mia entrerebbe liquido più insignificante!
> 
> Grappa . veneta come piace a noi padani!!:condom:


d'accordo xfactor..per le feste mi hanno regalato una bottiglia fatta in casa,e qua'non c'e'la cultura dei distillati che avete voi..ma e'fantastica....cioe'non toglie che ogni tanto una beccatina di bourbon ci voglia


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> d'accordo xfactor..per le feste mi hanno regalato una bottiglia fatta in casa,e qua'non c'e'la cultura dei distillati che avete voi..ma e'fantastica....cioe'non toglie che ogni tanto una beccatina di bourbon ci voglia


AH...tu non sai cos'è na sniapa...
Le nostre donne poco piangenti e ruspanti...
Si bevono il caffè con la graspa...e poi te lo ciucciano...
TU skiffi nell'iperuranio e scaraventi mondi in testa alla gente...

Ma ti dico una cosa...
Cornutazzo di Romagna...
Avere delle belle corna in testa serve...
Il mondo crolla e paffete resta infilato...su di esse...

Altro che soffrire...di cervicali eh?

Qua è un mondo così...
Vai al bar e dici.....sapete ragazzi...un paio ne ho anch'io...

E gli altri fanno...ma sentitelo l'ingenuotto...conosci solo le ultime due...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Dai confessa...
Dillo che sei diventato traditore...per sconfiggere il dolore di tutte le parolacce che ti ha sempre detto tua moglie...

Lei ti urla in testa?
No problem...
Amica mi sento solo consolami...
che mi levo un po' di scrupoli eh?

E ricordati che se un uomo non guarda più sua moglie...
I motivi ci sono sempre no?

Concludendo...
Grappa Bocchino sigillo nero!

[video=youtube;-X296gWQH5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X296gWQH5w[/video]


----------



## Flavia (17 Gennaio 2012)

Conte dalle tue parti la grappa ve la somministrano sin da piccoli nel biberon?
Bello il tuo omaggio a Mike


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Conte dalle tue parti la grappa ve la somministrano sin da piccoli nel biberon?
> Bello il tuo omaggio a Mike


SI.
Ora ti dico una cosa che seminerà scandalo.
Ma da noi...
Era invalso l'uso di mettere il ciuccio nella grappa...per far addormentare bambini troppo turbolenti...

Bellissimo il tuo avatar...
Brava!:up::up::up:


----------



## Flavia (17 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI
> Ora ti dico una cosa che seminerà scandalo.
> Ma da noi...
> Era invalso l'uso di mettere il ciuccio nella grappa...per far addormentare bambini troppo turbolenti...
> ...


Io scherzavo, ma la grappa per far addormentare i bimbi non l'avevo mai sentita:smile:
Dopo Mike un altro tuffo nel passato, e dopo carosello tutti a nanna!
[video=youtube;xtsk16IN__M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtsk16IN__M&feature=related[/video]


----------



## xfactor (18 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Mister X, ti suggerisco di provare il baileys, nel caffè è delizioso: non avere pregiudizi come tutti i padani!
> Anche i liquori prodotti al di là del Piave, sono buoni, non ridurre tutto alla grappa.
> Per quanto riguarda lo shampoo al caffè, no grazie:smile:
> 
> Quindi da quel che scrivi tu sei per la tradizione, la moka, sorge quindi spontaneo un nuovo dilemma: moka, o caffettiera napoletana?


Caffettiera napoletana??????????????

Giovine,  datti una regolata io sarò anche buono , bravo e sopratutto bello ......ma non nominare mai più la parola.....
la parola......... :blank::blank::blank:, la parola........ non riesco nemmeno scriverla !!!!!!!:sonar:
Ed ora passiamo ai dolci , la mia preferita è la torta sacher, di solito vado in Austria a comprarla , non mi fido dei pasticceri italiani!:gabinetto:


----------



## xfactor (18 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> d'accordo xfactor..per le feste mi hanno regalato una bottiglia fatta in casa,e qua'non c'e'la cultura dei distillati che avete voi..ma e'fantastica....cioe'non toglie che ogni tanto una beccatina di bourbon ci voglia



naaaaaaaaa, non mi piace il wisky troppo impersonale !

Per conte . ho cercato sul tubo ....resentin ma non mi da nulla , però quello che si avvicina di più alla parola ...resentin....è questo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9Zxtb-DHr8:sbronza:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2012)

xfactor ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaa, non mi piace il wisky troppo impersonale !
> 
> Per conte . ho cercato sul tubo ....resentin ma non mi da nulla , però quello che si avvicina di più alla parola ...resentin....è questo
> 
> ...


Ma scusame eh?
El resentin è...pulire la tazzina del caffè con la graspa eh?
AH mio caro cosa non è slinguazzarsi con una che ha appena fatto el resentin...quelli sono apici dell'amore eh?
Non le corbellerie dell'ammmmmoooooreeeeeeeeeeee....

Ah grandio!:carneval:


----------



## Flavia (18 Gennaio 2012)

xfactor ha detto:


> Caffettiera napoletana??????????????
> 
> Giovine,  datti una regolata io sarò anche buono , bravo e sopratutto bello ......ma non nominare mai più la parola.....
> la parola......... :blank::blank::blank:, la parola........ non riesco nemmeno scriverla !!!!!!!:sonar:
> Ed ora passiamo ai dolci , la mia preferita è la torta sacher, di solito vado in Austria a comprarla , non mi fido dei pasticceri italiani!:gabinetto:


 Ok abbiamo capito sei per il caffè fatto con la moka.
Ma puoi dire caffettiera napoletana, non ti verrai certo colto dall'orticaria!
Vai a comprare in Austria la Sachertorte? Allora non sei un vero padano, il tuo dolce preferito a rigor di logica dovrebbe essere il panettone:mrgreen::mrgreen:
Fra le torte la mia preferita è la crostata di frutta, se possibile ai frutti di bosco.


----------



## Flavia (18 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusame eh?
> El resentin è...pulire la tazzina del caffè con la graspa eh?
> AH mio caro cosa non è slinguazzarsi con una che ha appena fatto el resentin...quelli sono apici dell'amore eh?
> Non le corbellerie dell'ammmmmoooooreeeeeeeeeeee....
> ...


Conte dalle tue parti, la grappa è quindi una vera e propia cultura è? chissà perchè?


----------



## xfactor (18 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ok abbiamo capito sei per il caffè fatto con la moka.
> Ma puoi dire caffettiera napoletana, non ti verrai certo colto dall'orticaria!
> Vai a comprare in Austria la Sachertorte? Allora non sei un vero padano, il tuo dolce preferito a rigor di logica dovrebbe essere il panettone:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Fra le torte la mia preferita è la crostata di frutta, se possibile ai frutti di bosco.


Buona la crostata .......abbiamo molto in comune , potrà nascere un ammmmoooooreeeeeeee?


----------



## Flavia (19 Gennaio 2012)

xfactor ha detto:


> Buona la crostata .......abbiamo molto in comune , potrà nascere un ammmmoooooreeeeeeee?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::ro  tfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::  rotfl:

[video=youtube;oggTfAHwaak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oggTfAHwaak[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Gennaio 2012)

[video=youtube;oggTfAHwaak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oggTfAHwaak[/video][/QUOTE]

Bella ricetta ... sembra tanto facile ma passa mezza giornata abbondante per prepararla


----------



## Flavia (20 Gennaio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ella ricetta ... sembra tanto facile ma passa mezza giornata abbondante per prepararla


E' vero la torta ha una preparazione molto elaborata, ma se hai del tempo da dedicare in cucina il risultato deve essere eccezionale


----------

